# *New Product* Chemical Guys Pete's 53'- Black Pearl Signature Paste Wax



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is one I should have put up earlier on!








We are pleased to say that we have the Pete's 53' in stock and raring to go 

Link here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10185

Best Regards,

Johnny


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

If i had known yesterday i would of asked you to add it to my order. 
It sounds good and i will be getting some with the next order :thumb:


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good product for £19.99 John :thumb:

Would like to see some pics of this wax in action if anyone has bought any?  :wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This pic sold it for me!


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Cheerrs Grizzle! Looks good  Anymore anyone?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

burns863 said:


> Cheerrs Grizzle! Looks good  Anymore anyone?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27914

It looked even better in the flesh.:thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28465


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

d6dph said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28465


Nice car mate!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

What my Yaris in the background :lol:

Thanks mate.


----------

